# New Light Bar



## plashlights (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is a video of our Back Lit RGB 30" LED Light Bar with a strobe function.

:texasflagLet me know your thoughts 2 Coolers?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

That's pretty cool. More than I need, but cool nonetheless. 

I just need a regular old 50"er.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's gonna be popular for the night time rides at the offroad parks.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^^^yup


----------

